# Got ITA, questions about documents checklist



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi all,

My wife & I got invited last week for applying PR (Express entry)

I have a few questions and I hope anyone can clear my doubts,

1- Wife is resident of Dubai for less than 6 months, according to the Dubai Police site, we can't get a PCC until 6 months pass (6+ months of residency), do we still need to submit it ? 

2- I'm the dependent in the Application and we got 0 for my work experience. However, employment evidence letter are required from me and I'm working for a company where the policy is "no employment evidence letter unless resigned" What are my options? I have my labour contract, confirmation letter, payslips ready.

3- What if we are able to get a letter from our bank that is not mentioning the date of opening the account, will this be a problem?

4- Can you recommend a reputable Canadian Migration Agent in Dubai?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Horus_88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife & I got invited last week for applying PR (Express entry)
> 
> ...


Good Luck


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> Good Luck


Thank you


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Horus_88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife & I got invited last week for applying PR (Express entry)
> 
> ...


for point no 3 These information are enough as no present employer gives / prefers to give employment evidence . maybe you can submit a notary affidavit with avialable documents .


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

bony said:


> for point no 3 These information are enough as no present employer gives / prefers to give employment evidence . maybe you can submit a notary affidavit with avialable documents .



What are you talking about? Employers provide these letters all the time. Maybe they don't in Third World countries like India, but they do in other countries.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

colchar said:


> What are you talking about? Employers provide these letters all the time. Maybe they don't in Third World countries like India, but they do in other countries.


well, that's one of the reasons we want leave this place , lol


----------



## jayju (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi there! Firstl, good luck with your application. 

Regarding the Police Certificate, you only need to submit one if you've lived in a place (e.g. Dubai) for 6 months or more. This is very clear from the CIC website (I can't seem to post the link here but just go to CIC and then on the search box type Police Certificates). If you have lived there for LESS than 6 months then you are NOT required to provide a certificate. 

Regarding work experience, it's absolutely crazy that your employer doesn't provide those. Is it written in your employment contract? Either way, there is a chance that this term is an arbitrary term. There is no logical reason why they can't provide a letter that says that you are working there. Either way, if worst comes to worse, the application states that "You must provide proof of work experience for your current job and for each past position you listed. Proof must include a reference letter from your employer and pay stubs, if you have them." Focusing on the "if you have them" part, which you don't/or can't seem to be able to, I suggest that you provide your pay stubs and/or your employment contract and attach an explanation letter (the optional section) to explain that your employer refuses to provide a letter until resignation. Real people/humans are reviewing your application so they can assess and understand the situation, I hope. 

Not sure what you mean by your third question? Do you mean for your salary or for the requirement to show proof of funds?

Why do you need a migration agent? You're already 50% through the process and they are rip offs. They also think in such a narrow way, and often I've found that I knew more about the immigration process when I called to ask about specific questions than they do.


----------



## fari_670 (Oct 10, 2014)

Horus_88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife & I got invited last week for applying PR (Express entry)
> 
> ...




Hey, Can you please share what did you do with your problem related to point 2 and point 3?

Thanks,


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Horus_88 said:


> well, that's one of the reasons we want leave this place , lol



Makes sense. If you need your income while going through the immigration process then you are kind of stuck. If you can comfortably live without your income (might be difficult since immigration is an expensive undertaking), then resign and get the letter.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jayju said:


> Why do you need a migration agent? You're already 50% through the process and they are rip offs.



This si very true - why pay money to someone for something you can do for yourself?


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quick updates:

1- IRCC requested a PCC for my wife from dubai, the request was sent when she almost completed 6 months of stay here and I have updated them with it (Dubai Police are super fast!)

2- Regarding my employment letters, I used all my payslips, confirmation, salary increase etc letters and uploaded them.

3- We got this sorted out by our bank in Dubai and wife had to fly to her home country to bring all necessary letters from her banks!

4- I hired a Canada-based agent and still feeling worried and praying!

Wish me luck & thank you guys!


----------

